# OUCH! Grrrrrrrrr! 3rd time???????



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Today we were having a little fun running 2-6-0 #12 on the overhead loop in the livingroom. I warned Kim when we built the track that it was 'a little close' to the front door and to pay attention if the train was running.....

So, anyway,* I* went to let the dog out and..... you guessed it...... One custom kitbashed Mogul right on top of my head. - then it bounced onto the chair - and a perfect splashdown into the dog's water dish.......


One large goose egg...One soggy loco with a mashed pilot.... egg on my face cause I warned her and I'm the one that forgot .... One idiot dog bouncing everyplace thinking it's a neat new game.... and dear Kim trying to decide whether to laugh hysterically or be concerned....

AND it's the 3rd time since we got it as a 10 wheeler that this particular locomotive has taken a swan dive. I'm really going to have to start keeping the crazy suicidal thing in a low cupboard or something!


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

It's amazing how opportunistic Murphy and his law are.


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, if it’s just a mashed pilot, count your blessings. Falling from seven feet up could have done considerably more damage. I did a layout like that in my Son’s bedroom. He used to leave it on when going to bed (slept on the top bunk). I’d shut it off after he’d gone to sleep.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the dog dish OK? 

A prewar Lionel 253E will dent a wall if it hits it at speed...not telling how I know this!!!!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I just put the pilot back together. One nice thing about Welder cement is the glued joints flexed a bit then let go. Probably helped minimize impact damage to the actual parts --- that and my head broke it's fall.......

Tomorrow I really need to see about either a second guard rail on that section or moving it a couple inches. 


I'm still trying to decide which hurt worse, the clunk on the head or the "Oh MY! Are you OK? *chortle*snork* HARRRHARRRHARRHARR!!!!!!" A buddy of mine says the real pity is that he wasn't there with a vid camera, 'cause he could have won money on some sort of 'stupid people tricks' show.


Garrett, the dog dish is stainless... better and thicker metal than they use on cars these days. Not as thick as my head, perhaps - but anyway it's fine. Thanks for asking!


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds like you need to renumber that engine, Mik. #13 seems more appropriate. 

I'm glad to major damage was done, to you or the loco. Most of the people who get hit by a train don't fare so well!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

dead bolt the door when running! Just another safety precaution?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

The first and second time I would be concerned, but the third time is just damn funny....... 

Maybe consider some kind of railing around the track at the door area, so when you do it for the fourth time, it will just derail but be contained on the overhead? Also, one of those signs that says: HARD HAT AREA may be needed. 

Hope the swelling went down. 

Chris


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

A 'Bow Thy Head' sign and a quick prayer at the door might help.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

OSHA will be by to see why you do not have Hard Hats for the Railroad employees, warning signs, etc.....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I'd add a dead bolt and lock in place while running then also have a big red flashing light working to say do not open door.







. BTW OSHA has no jurisdiction on RRs. So your safe from Hard hats till the FRA shows up.







Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

That hard hat will add a few inches to your height, so you might end up hitting the track more frequently!!

I think you should renumber the loco to lucky 13! 

How about modifying the sand dome to have a parachute?


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

*X-ray's are in....*








*I feel your pain.*


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Mik, you have my sympathies. That is exactly like things I do on a regular basis (and I'm NOT bragging!!!!)

Ed


----------

